# Eindhoven Open 2012



## hcfong (Mar 7, 2012)

Hello everybody,

It's back on again!

I'm planning on organising a competition in Eindhoven, The Netherlands on 15/16 September this year. I have already found and confirmed a suitable venue. The venue will be De Rondweg in Eindhoven, which is located within easy access of the main access roads into Eindhoven, as well as being easily accessible by public transport.

The competition will include the following events: 2x2 - 5x5, OH, 3BLD, Multi-BLD, Pyra, Sq-1, FMC, Clock, Magic/Master Magic


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Mar 7, 2012)

I can come! Would be fun! Which events are scheduled?

PS. Where is the poll?


----------



## Thorsten (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm definetly interested, but would also ask for which events would be on schedule.


----------



## Goosly (Mar 7, 2012)

Early July is great  I hope there is multi-bld though


----------



## Zoé (Mar 7, 2012)

Not entirely sure what I'll be doing this summer (I'm planning on traveling at least little bit though I'm not sure of anything yet ), but if it's early July I should be there ^^


----------



## brunovervoort (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm going on holidays on that weekend for two and a half week  
One weekend earlier would be great, for me.
But changing the date for only one person would be stupid, but it would be nice


----------



## Mollerz (Mar 7, 2012)

Potentially might come if it has the majority of events. You should definitely fit clock in, it's very fast to do usually. For 4BLD, 5BLD, 6 and 7, if you can't quite fit them in the schedule you can add them as events that people can do whenever, they just need to find a scrambler and judge. That's what's happened in the competitions I've been to at least.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 8, 2012)

Yttrium said:


> Potentially might come if it has the majority of events.


 
Same here I might be able to come.


----------



## Sebastien (Mar 8, 2012)

hcfong said:


> The competition will most likely be held on 7 and 8 July.


 
There is definitely a big German competition (~120 competitors) that weekend in Saarbrücken, Germany. This is not far away from the Netherlands.


----------



## TMOY (Mar 8, 2012)

Yep, I too would be interested by the comp in Eindhoven but on that particular weekend I'm already planning to go to Saarbrücken which is less than two hours from Paris by train...


----------



## guusrs (Mar 8, 2012)

I would have liked to come but I'm on holiday in july (yes, the entire month!)


----------



## kbh (Mar 8, 2012)

I would really like to go, however i go on holiday the 15th of july. So don't know if i could come. But 7-8 would be fine.


----------



## RubikMouse (Mar 8, 2012)

Nice, I'm interested.

Since I am pretty new to participating at contests, do you have to attend both two days of the tournament, I am not sure yet if I am able to join both of them


----------



## hcfong (Mar 8, 2012)

RubikMouse: Yes, it's fine to attend just one day. The main events (3x3 and that sort of stuff) will be on Sunday.

Sahid: I don't really like to be called "Mr. Fong". I makes me sound old. Please refer to me as Hwee-Chong or simply HC as most of my friends tend to do.


----------



## hcfong (Mar 10, 2012)

OK, got the WCA approval. I hope to finalise things with the venue on Monday and then hopefully have the website ready sometime next week for the announcement. O yeah, it will be on 7-8 July.


----------



## hcfong (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm really sorry to disappoint you guys, but it didn't work out with the venue (way to expensive), and it's almost impossible to find a suitable venue because of school holidays in July, it's probably not going to happen. 

On the upside, I do have what I think could be a great idea for a competition. I just to work it out and I'll let you know.


----------



## hcfong (May 21, 2012)

Good news! It's back on again. See OP for details. Hope to announce soon.


----------



## Cubenovice (May 21, 2012)

Nice, a comp with 4BLD close to home!

You may want to edit the OP again, the July dates are still in there


----------



## TMOY (May 21, 2012)

Yep, the OP currently looks a bit weird.
Anyway, if it's on September 15/16 I should be able to come


----------



## Dylan B (May 21, 2012)

I would definitely attend this competition on 15-16 September


----------



## Geert (May 21, 2012)

same here!


----------



## Mollerz (May 21, 2012)

Sept 15-16... hmm, maybe!


----------



## kbh (May 21, 2012)

Nice!!! Another competition for me


----------



## Sebastien (May 21, 2012)

sounds good for me!


----------



## Goosly (May 21, 2012)

15-16 sep = perfect!
right after exams and before the start of the new year


----------



## Endgame (May 30, 2012)

I am in Eindhoven on 15 and 16 September, so I can come! Pure coincidence! I'm a starter though. xD


----------



## hcfong (May 30, 2012)

Cool. Not a problem. You are most welcome.


----------



## Endgame (May 30, 2012)

May I ask where you live in Eindhoven? I was born in Oude Toren and raised in Woensel-West, both in Eindhoven, but in 2005 I moved to a border village in Belgium 40km away (Retie).


----------



## hcfong (May 30, 2012)

Woensel-West hey, isn't that where all the prostitutes are? anyway, I live in Gestel, just off the Karel de Grotelaan.


----------



## Endgame (May 30, 2012)

Woensel-West.. great memories. I remember growing up between perverts and drug addicts. 
But I disgress.

If you ever want someone to cube with, I'm in Strijp-S once or twice a month. That's like a few kilometres away from Gestel, right?


----------



## hcfong (Jun 20, 2012)

It's announced! Get registering 

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=EindhovenOpen2012


----------



## kbh (Jun 21, 2012)

Registered


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 21, 2012)

hcfong said:


> It's announced! Get registering



Registered!

Can I sleep at your place?

BTW: where did big cube BLD go?


----------



## hcfong (Jun 21, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> Registered!
> 
> Can I sleep at your place?
> 
> BTW: where did big cube BLD go?



Yep. No problems re sleeping at my place. You're the first one, so 9 places left.


----------



## Endgame (Jun 21, 2012)

Signed up.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 24, 2012)

I am thinking of going, time limit is 2mins on the 3x3 and I can manage that when I don't pull stupid stuff heheh. Just need to get over the heebiejeebies first.

I see one has to register, logical of course, but what if one just wants to come but not compete?


----------



## JorisL (Jun 24, 2012)

If I manage to improve my times in the next two months (40 seconds average, yes it is slow in comparison with most people here) than I'll consider to join. It will be another reason to train my cubing skills this vacation.


----------



## Goosly (Jun 24, 2012)

40 seconds is great if you haven't been to a competition yet


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 24, 2012)

SUPPOSE I enter.. won't I look like a goof with my average? I'll likely be "lest best" all the time *chuckle*


----------



## JorisL (Jun 24, 2012)

Goosly said:


> 40 seconds is great if you haven't been to a competition yet



Thanks, I just registered with 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, fewest moves and blindfold.
I am still working on my blindfold (I changed my colorscheme because of colorblindness, so my memorization method has to be updated ). I'll just see how it goes.

*edit:* I forgot that I have a family weekend that weekend, so I can't make it. Damnit, why do they have to be on the same weekend


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 24, 2012)

You should always compete, even if you are "slow".

Your name will end up on the WCA list proving that* you can solve the cube*


----------



## hcfong (Jun 24, 2012)

Kattenvriendin said:


> I am thinking of going, time limit is 2mins on the 3x3 and I can manage that when I don't pull stupid stuff heheh. Just need to get over the heebiejeebies first.
> 
> I see one has to register, logical of course, but what if one just wants to come but not compete?



Time limits are just an indication. We're not gonna stop you finishing your solve if you don't within the time limit.

You are welcome to come and watch. You don't need to register for that. But, if you are able to solve a cube, it would be really great if you would compete. Again, it's not important how fast you are. Competitions are a great place to meet other cubers and to get some valuable advice and tips.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 24, 2012)

Ok.. so I can take that friend (who really doesn't cube, but is patient enough to listen to me yap on and on about them things hehe) along and it won't cost him an entry fee. That'd be great in any case, thanks!


----------



## hcfong (Jun 24, 2012)

Yep. It's a public event so you're friend is very welcome. You don't need to register for you friend separately, but you should mention that you are bringing a guest on your registration. Your friend does not need to pay.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 24, 2012)

Alrighty, thanks again :tu


----------



## TMOY (Jun 24, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> You should always compete, even if you are "slow".
> 
> Your name will end up on the WCA list proving that* you can solve the cube*


Well,sometimes it doesn't work 

But I agree with everybody else that being slow is not an excuse for not competing.


----------



## cangcynr (Jun 26, 2012)

there is rubik's clock on the schedule but i cant see it on the registration form?


----------



## hcfong (Jun 26, 2012)

That's true. I forgot to add it on the registration form and now only a website administrator can change it. It's still on the schedule, so if you want to do clock, register as normal and send me an email that you want to do clock.

For everybody else who has already registered and want to do clock as well, please send me an email.


----------



## Sebastien (Jun 26, 2012)

couldn't you just register everyone for clock who has already done it in competition please?


----------



## hcfong (Jun 26, 2012)

Sebastien - OK, sounds like a good idea. So, I'm going to assume that everybody who has done clock before in a competition will want to register for it at the Eindhoven Open.

If you have done clock before but don't want to do it at Eindhoven Open, or you haven't done it before but would like to do it now, please e-mail or PM me.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 30, 2012)

I have registered myself but I have one big request to ask from everyone, and that is that my real name and results page will be kept off the forums and I'll be addressed nickname only. 

I DO owe you a proper explanation, and I hope I can do this here 

It took me a long time to consider whether I should register because of the above. Reason being there was a privacy issue in the past involving my family and my real name. Some dimwit used family info and posted it online on a genealogy site for the world to see, along with all sorts of private info like where people worked, which made it even worse. It almost became a lawsuit (it is illegal for other people to do this, deceased is ok, but living no way) and I had to contact search engines to get rid of the info they had crawled. Tedious and very stressful.

I was shocked to see this at the time as I am pretty much completely off the grid with my real name and value to keep it that way. However I did register with my real name of course, I don't mind it as long as it doesn't get cross-referenced with me here, hence my request of please not mentioning it anywhere online.

I hope you can understand. And I am sorry to bother you all with this, but you have a right to know.


Back to competition time!!


----------



## hcfong (Aug 18, 2012)

Just a random fact about this competition:

I think this will be the first regular competition (not being a world, continental or national championship) with 2 WCA board members attending.

So, if you want to be part of this historic event, please do register ;-)


----------



## TMOY (Aug 18, 2012)

Sorry to disappont you but this is not the first  French Open 2008 was attended by botn Ron and Gilles Roux, who was still a WCA board member at that time.


----------



## hcfong (Aug 18, 2012)

Oops. Didn't search well enough. Oh well, at least itś the first competition in more than 4 years to have 2 board members, which is more than at the last World's


----------



## hcfong (Sep 15, 2012)

The competition is starting in just a few hours. Live results can be found here: http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=63


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Sep 15, 2012)

YAY!! See you tomorrow guys! (body decided to get sick today, thank goodness I only do the Rubik's which is on Sunday  ).


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 15, 2012)

Too bad I couldn't stay longer...

FMC result:
My first official sub 30 and second podium: 28 HTM in true FMC style.

1 Sébastien Auroux 27 
2 Ralph Eikelenberg 28 
3 Jan Bentlage 29 

Scramble
B U2 F D2 L2 F U2 L2 F2 R' B2 U' B2 D2 R' B F U2 L2

My solution (warning; contains premoves, NISS and an insertion)


Spoiler



L2 - Square (1)
B - pseudo 2x2x2 requires premove B2 (3)
U F2 U' - 2x2x3 requires extra premoves U2 L' (8)
L2 F' L' F L2 F' - F2L-1 (14)

Switch to inverse
B2 L U2 - F2L-1
U L2 B L B' L' U' L U L' U' - leaves 3 corners

gives skeleton for normal scramble:
L2 B U F2 U' L2 F' L' F L2 F' U L U' L' U . L B L' B' L2 U L' B2

At . insert U' L' D' L U L' D L to cancel 4 moves

final solution:
L2 B U F2 U' L2 F' L' F L2 F' U L U' L2 D' L U L' D L2 B L' B' L2 U L' B2 - 28 HTM
Insertion finder confirms the insertion is optimal 



See you again tomorrow!


----------



## hcfong (Sep 15, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> Too bad I couldn't stay longer...
> 
> FMC result:
> My first official sub 30 and second podium: 28 HTM in true FMC style.



You do know you need to attend the winners ceremony in order to be eligible for a podium place, don' t you?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Sep 15, 2012)

I'll be there tomorrow before the start of the first event of the day. Looking forward to meet all you guys!


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 15, 2012)

hcfong said:


> You do know you need to attend the winners ceremony in order to be eligible for a podium place, don' t you?


At most competitions there is no podium at all...
Do you have a podium for me?



Kattenvriendin said:


> I'll be there tomorrow before the start of the first event of the day. Looking forward to meet all you guys!


Perfect! Then you can cube with my daughter while I participate in the first event of the day


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Sep 15, 2012)

Cool! It'll be fun.

Total reminder to all that I am hard of hearing/deaf. One might not notice but when I respond saying something stupid I likely didn't hear things right *laughs*


----------



## hcfong (Sep 15, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> At most competitions there is no podium at all...
> Do you have a podium for me?



Not literaly a physical podium, although the regulation also applies to certificates.

6b)	Competitors should attend the winner's ceremony to be eligible for awards/prizes/honours.

But as it says 'should' and not 'must', I am free to ignore it. I already made you a certificate for Fewest Moves.


----------



## Applecow (Sep 16, 2012)

7,77 ER Average by Mats Valk
7.63 1:18.50 7.25 7.53 8.15


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Sep 16, 2012)

Home at last! Thanks everyone, it was a load of fun!!

Oh and Endgame.. he isn't as bad as he looks here


----------



## cityzach (Sep 16, 2012)

Applecow said:


> 7,77 ER Average by Mats Valk
> 7.63 1:18.50 7.25 7.53 8.15



LOL what happened on the 1:18?


----------



## Applecow (Sep 16, 2012)

basti said it was a cube explosion


----------



## Endgame (Sep 16, 2012)

great comp

did you know
Mats had a cube explosion in the finals
crazycubemom <3
I broke all my official records
Kattenvriendin DNF'd when she could easily solve it with 4 more moves
she also taught I was older
im not going to complete the extensive list of DYKs because supper?

also



Kattenvriendin said:


> Oh and Endgame.. he isn't as bad as he looks here



ohhh.. <3



Cubenovice said:


> Perfect! Then you can cube with my daughter while I participate in the first event of the day



also tell her to not touch the cube after she stops the timer pls k?



cityzach said:


> LOL what happened on the 1:18?



semi-explosion and a cup of "neem de tijd"


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 16, 2012)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Home at last! Thanks everyone, it was a load of fun!!
> 
> Oh and Endgame.. he isn't as bad as he looks here



I see in your signature that you have improved great the last few weeks. How do you do today? Any records broken?


----------



## arcio1 (Sep 16, 2012)

Is Mats' ER on video?


----------



## kbh (Sep 16, 2012)

Yes


----------



## jla (Sep 16, 2012)

kbh said:


> Yes



Where?


----------



## hcfong (Sep 16, 2012)

Have some patience, please. The competition has only finished an hour and 15 minutes ago


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Sep 16, 2012)

Endgame said:


> also tell her to not touch the cube after she stops the timer pls k?


NOOB alert whahaha!!

MarcelP: two sub-1s!

Best time was 51.66 which for an event where I was nervous as heck wasn't bad AT ALL. 

And -I- couldn't solve that thing in 4 moves lolol! mind went totally blank and I opted the DNF after fudging for over 3 minutes there.

The last one was fun.. or was that the 51secs one.. in any case.. there were two of the cross filled in already, blue and red. I picked it up, saw it, and then said to myself.. ohhh boy.. do NOT f this one up. I think the judge must have heard me say that one out loud whahahaha. 

I am going to be there in The Hague (or close to the city anyway) pretty sure. I need to look at the dates still but it was FUNNNN!! Thanks Endgame and crazycubemom for being so wonderful to me, and thanks to Hwee-Chong for making me laugh with his drawings of things that should be numbers 

To the others that I cannot remember, thanks as well.

At least I know now that a v-cube is not for me and I have a really loose cube *snickers*


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 16, 2012)

Kattenvriendin said:


> NOOB alert whahaha!!
> 
> MarcelP: two sub-1s!
> 
> Best time was 51.66 which for an event where I was nervous as heck wasn't bad AT ALL.



No, that is reeeeeally close to your PB. Awesome!!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Sep 16, 2012)

Indeed! I even high fived people after that one hahah!! :tu


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Sep 16, 2012)

Was a very nice competition. Thanks for organising HC!

Some DYK:
-Mats really likes gangnamstyle
-Safari makes you sub 8
-Mats cube explosion in the final was so violent that a piece nearly flew to me.
-Not practising 4x4 makes you faster.
-The pyraminx scrambles in the finals were very easy
-The gap between number 1 and 2 at 3x3, 4x4 and OH was very big, Mats refers to Total Domination 
-The entire podium with FMC was sub 30
-People at the Cafetaria do not ask for ID
-The waiting room for the 3x3 finals was a kitchen (with a lot of oppurtinities)


----------



## Crazycubemom (Sep 16, 2012)

Congrats Kattenvriendin for your first competition with WOW great results ( 2 times sub 1 minute) and Nice to meet you hope to see you again.

Endgame is my new rival after Oliver Polspoel )

Ton is very happy with his new avg @ 4x4x4  and as one of Finalist @ 3x3x3  


Thank you Hong Fong! ooops I got my second sub 20 : 18.43 sec Non Lucky  the rest pops and was not in the mood.


----------



## hcfong (Sep 16, 2012)

Okay, I guess I should mention some DYKs as well. 
So... did you know

- this was Arnaud's 100th competition?
- I have probably used up 200+ sheets of A4 paper and 2 inkcartridges for this competition?
- Cubecomps is so nice to work with?
- some peoples' handwritings are horrible to read?
- that for that reason, I now have an enormous respect for people who usually enter the scores?
- I completely missed Mats' cube explosion? I was dozing off and the next thing I knew, the timer had gone past 1 minute with Mats sitting behind it.
- I want to thank Ron for trusting me in organising a competition?
- And Geert, Ton and Hanneke for helping out with entering scores?
- And everybody else for being there, especially the new people?


----------



## Mr Cubism (Sep 16, 2012)

Applecow said:


> 7,77 ER Average by Mats Valk
> 7.63 1:18.50 7.25 7.53 8.15



Wow! Fenomenal.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Sep 16, 2012)

is the 4th solves of mats not +2? I can't wait the video with zoom the cube.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Sep 16, 2012)

It wasn't a +2. was 44 degrees


----------



## scylla (Sep 16, 2012)

"7,77 ER Average by Mats Valk
7.63 1:18.50 7.25 7.53 8.15"

If he passes the dope control ;-)

The last solve was exciting. A low 7 would be a WR, another explosion would be the 12th place.......

Thanks HC for organizing!


----------



## jazzthief81 (Sep 16, 2012)

Official results:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=EindhovenOpen2012


----------



## maricubik (Sep 16, 2012)

Mats ... incredible!!!

first DYK:

- my first sub 20 average , after so many comps! Happy
- even sub 19 ..hihi
- Feliks almost lost his 333record... last solve was amazing, nerves
- Clint is funny
- European Young boys are ... noisy, but so fast!!!! 
- Where was Erik?
- and Lars?
- Ron and Ton always the bests
- Welldone Maria , non lucky sub 20
- Didn't heard about DCD this year?


----------



## CHJ (Sep 16, 2012)

Mats got.... What?.... But?... Screw this (gets in spaceship and goes home)


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 17, 2012)

First non-Feliks sub-8 avg! Congratulations!


----------



## ottozing (Sep 17, 2012)

Congrats to Mats on being the 2nd person to ever get an official sub 8 3x3 average and being 2nd in the world for 3x3 average. I wonder if there were any skips since I heard he was in the process of learning RV. Is the average on video?


----------



## Sebastien (Sep 17, 2012)

As far as I understood Mats the 7.25 was a Sledgehammer-forced OLL-skip. The rest was non-lucky.

Too bad about him locking up on the end of the last solve. Could have been WR average. But he might get it next time!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 17, 2012)

Congrats Mats - what an achievement 

Is there a video?


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Sep 17, 2012)

The video will take a while Mats said to me. Ron took the camera with him home


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Sep 19, 2012)

I see two vids on youtube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYj566zZ0SA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEeQkYlQxyM


----------



## hcfong (Sep 19, 2012)

Kattenvriendin said:


> I see two vids on youtube:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYj566zZ0SA
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEeQkYlQxyM



I didn't like the last 2 seconds of the second video. Why did I have to pop my head in the shot???


----------



## Endgame (Sep 19, 2012)

hcfong said:


> I didn't like the last 2 seconds of the second video. Why did I have to pop my head in the shot???



Probably because of her celebration :3

>inb4 maria's birthday
>inb4 she gives biscuits to all competitors to celebrate her birthday and official sub-20 single


----------

